# Utah: FrankenRun 5k and Fun Run this Saturday



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey all, my wife and I are organizing a Costumed 5k that benefits the American Fork Children's Choir (costumes not required). Full details are on http://frankenrun.com - if you're in the area, come run, walk or cheer!


----------

